# Pellet Shortage?



## mass_burner (Feb 10, 2014)

went to 3 big box stores tonight and no one had pellets. they said there was a shortage on.


----------



## reallyte (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah. It's cold and high demand. Been highly discussed round here lately...


----------



## SwineFlue (Feb 10, 2014)

Happens every year:   the big box stores switch over to Spring gardening equipment by February (but the ground will be frozen solid till May).   They don't want to take up valuable floor space on any seasonal commodity that might not sell, so they cut back on the shipments/orders.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 10, 2014)

Shame on them for not planning ahead.


----------



## Madcodger (Feb 11, 2014)

SwineFlue said:


> Happens every year:   the big box stores switch over to Spring gardening equipment by February (but the ground will be frozen solid till May).   They don't want to take up valuable floor space on any seasonal commodity that might not sell, so they cut back on the shipments/orders.


See related thread I started about why we can't rely on box stores for pellets.  Sadly, what I learned from it is:

1)  That many pellet stove owners have no more potential loyalty to dealers that try to offer adequate supplies of high quality, reasonably priced pellets than the general public (I actually thought they were different and, frankly, better)
2)  That many pellet stove owners are terrible planners and savers
3)  That no matter how many times they get burned by a store (such as one that stops stocking needed supplies at critical periods), a low price for at best average quality will bring many of those same pellet stove owners running back to the arms of those same stores that burned them.

The whole thing left me with a combined feeling of sadness and, frankly, a bit dusgusted.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 11, 2014)

The mills I have spoken too have plenty of product. The issue is getting it to the end user. Cold and snow have hampered things as far as gettting things shipped by truck or rail.

Box stores aren't like pellet houses who sit on many tons. They rely on their regular shipments and if there is a hiccup, Things get all out of whack for them. Then they get behind and the hoarders get all jittery! They all start to over stuff and there is always some who are left looking for supplies! (Yep, I'm one of them stuffers! I got mine!) 

The 3 box stores in my area have pellets all season and even into the summer. But once the war slow's the prices go up to where i get better deals at the pellet houses in my area. Yes, I'm a bargain shopper!


----------



## mass_burner (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm gonna try the abuchon and tru-value on the way to work.


----------



## MarkF48 (Feb 11, 2014)

Tractor Supply in Central MA had some that were going quick yesterday. Maybe not the best quality, but usable. $4.59 a bag.


----------



## mass_burner (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm on the south shore. does bjs or Costco carry pellets?


----------



## MarkF48 (Feb 11, 2014)

I've not seen any at a BJ's, don't know about Costco.

There are a few Tractor Supply stores down around Taunton area. Perhaps give them a call and see what they have.
http://www.tractorsupply.com/StoreL...d=-1&city=taunton&state=MA&zipCode=&radius=50

Or do a search closer to where you are.


----------



## mass_burner (Feb 11, 2014)

MarkF48 said:


> I've not seen any at a BJ's, don't know about Costco.
> 
> There are a few Tractor Supply stores down around Taunton area. Perhaps give them a call and see what they have.
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/StoreLocator?storeId=10151&catalogId=10051&langId=-1&latlong=41.900101|-71.08976740000003&URL=StoreLocator?storeId=10151&catalogId=10051&langId=-1&city=taunton&state=MA&zipCode=&radius=50
> ...


 

Aubuchon around the corner from me has a pallet of Green Supreme, picked up 1 bag at 6.99, too expensive. Nearest TS to me is Plympton, but not that close. I'm right on the coast. I'm checking some other spots around work.


----------



## Pete Zahria (Feb 11, 2014)

It's not 'just' the transportation right now, it's also the plants.
If your brand is one that uses wood that has to be harvested,
that is a big problem right now, they are behind big time.
a) snow
b) much bigger demand this season, thusfar.
If your brand is hardwood, using stuff from their/someone's furniture plant,
they are in a better situation. If yours is made of junk debris, no prob..
Right now deliveries are at or more, than a month out for the ones
I am familiar with..

Dan


----------



## mass_burner (Feb 12, 2014)

bought me a bag of legtronics this morning, gonna see what all the hoopla is 'bout.


----------



## mrjoshuanyc (Feb 12, 2014)

Im almost out and home depot/stove dealer is out until friday. Stove dealer is looking for 7.00 a bag. Im burning oil I guess. At 7.00 a bag, where is the bargain?  I went through 4 tons this season so I guess I saved. Fireside ultras were great.


----------



## mass_burner (Feb 12, 2014)

mrjoshuanyc said:


> Im almost out and home depot/stove dealer is out until friday. Stove dealer is looking for 7.00 a bag. Im burning oil I guess. At 7.00 a bag, where is the bargain?  I went through 4 tons this season so I guess I saved. Fireside ultras were great.


 

isn't the pellets still cheaper than oil? my buderus gun burns .45/gal per hour at 3.69/gal; if you get 12hrs from a bag, that's way worth it.


----------



## bayfeet (Feb 12, 2014)

mrjoshuanyc said:


> Im almost out and home depot/stove dealer is out until friday. Stove dealer is looking for 7.00 a bag. Im burning oil I guess. At 7.00 a bag, where is the bargain?  I went through 4 tons this season so I guess I saved. Fireside ultras were great.


I'm missing the fu's too.  Burned through. 4 tons.  Picked up some dry creek.  I think someone peed in the crick.  No heat, high ash!


----------



## richg (Feb 12, 2014)

This is nothing compared to the pellet panics of 2000-2001, post katrina and the spring/summer of 2008. Yup, there was a pellet panic in the spring and summer. Petroleum spiked to $145.00 per barrel and people were paying $500.00 per ton for pellets on Feebay. Check woodpellets.com; they may not be the cheapest, but they source from local stove shops, not big box stores, so they can usually supply product. I tell people that the best time to buy pellets is when you see them. Don't wait until fall or winter to buy because you will be subject to the vagaries of the market.


----------



## Hdhogger (Feb 12, 2014)

Called every HD and Lowes in N. Mass and S. NH all were out of pellets. Picked up a ton at a stove shop in Merrimack, NH this AM. Payed a little more but got'em. A trailer had just pulled in from Quebec when I got there and the owner of the store was just starting to unload. Put the first ton off in my truck.


----------



## camdids (Feb 12, 2014)

Hdhogger said:


> Called every HD and Lowes in N. Mass and S. NH all were out of pellets. Picked up a ton at a stove shop in Merrimack, NH this AM. Payed a little more but got'em. A trailer had just pulled in from Quebec when I got there and the owner of the store was just starting to unload. Put the first ton off in my truck.


 Nothing in any Big Box stores here. My Local Dealer is limiting 10 bags at a time.


----------



## Hdhogger (Feb 12, 2014)

camdids said:


> Nothing in any Big Box stores here. My Local Dealer is limiting 10 bags at a time.



Every store told me they had trucks coming in but they couldn't say when.


----------



## JoeS (Feb 12, 2014)

Now I understand why we have pellet pigs!


----------



## pell it (Feb 12, 2014)

Plenty of pellets at Big Y in CT!!

Ha ha ha


----------



## iceguy4 (Feb 12, 2014)

SwineFlue said:


> Happens every year:   the big box stores switch over to Spring gardening equipment by February (but the ground will be frozen solid till May).   They don't want to take up valuable floor space on any seasonal commodity that might not sell, so they cut back on the shipments/orders.



  And you GUYS  couldn't see this coming???


----------



## Hdhogger (Feb 12, 2014)

pell it said:


> Plenty of pellets at Big Y in CT!!
> 
> Ha ha ha



Infernos 5.99!


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Feb 12, 2014)

pell it said:


> Plenty of pellets at Big Y in CT!!
> 
> Ha ha ha


Those aren't pellets those are Infernos. I made the mistake of burning them my first year. I suppose if I couldn't get anything else I might burn them, but only as a last resort.


----------



## mrjoshuanyc (Feb 13, 2014)

Im going to grab some when they come in but7.00 a bag is very high in my opinion. Hope to find a cheaper pellet if possible.  Hopefully home depot will get some more in. I thought I planned it out well. Went through one ton then had 3 tons delivered after I burned through half of the first. Space is the problem. Where and I supposed to store 5 tons?


----------



## mass_burner (Feb 13, 2014)

funny, was checking out at the grocery store last night, Shaw's for you folks in the NE, and right in front of my eyes, about 20 bags just sitting there in the front. would never had thought to check there.


----------



## camdids (Feb 13, 2014)

Just cant bring myself to buy pellets from a grocery store


----------



## SininStyle (Feb 13, 2014)

Just an update, HD in S. NH still out, next week I was told. The same next week as I was told last week. 3 bags left and nothing within 50 miles. Anyone got option in S NH?


----------



## JustWood (Feb 13, 2014)

http://www.biomassmagazine.com/articles/9998/wood-pellets-a-hot-commodity-across-u-s


----------



## Pete Zahria (Feb 13, 2014)

SininStyle said:


> Just an update, HD in S. NH still out, next week I was told. The same next week as I was told last week. 3 bags left and nothing within 50 miles. Anyone got option in S NH?


 
How far south?
Barrington has plenty.

Dan


----------



## GeHmTS (Feb 13, 2014)

mass_burner said:


> I'm on the south shore. does bjs or Costco carry pellets?



go here, they have some barefoot available.

South Shore Wood Pellets
279 Centre Street
Holbrook, MA 02343
781-986-7797


----------



## SininStyle (Feb 13, 2014)

Pittsfield near concord on a dam mountain lol


----------



## Pete Zahria (Feb 14, 2014)

That isn't that far from Barrington, if you are out of fuel..

Dan

http://www.mcmanusfuels.com


----------



## mass_burner (Feb 14, 2014)

mass_burner said:


> bought me a bag of legtronics this morning, gonna see what all the hoopla is 'bout.


 

i find these burn slower, good heat, but not as much flame, which is good for me.


----------



## thebigo (Feb 14, 2014)

SininStyle said:


> Just an update, HD in S. NH still out, next week I was told. The same next week as I was told last week. 3 bags left and nothing within 50 miles. Anyone got option in S NH?



Check tractor supply in brentwood, they had five tons stacked by the road this morning. Paid $219 for MWP several months back, not sure what they are charging now. Aubuchon in lee also had at least a dozen tons stacked out front last weekend but you may want to look elsewhere - they want $6 / bag for infernos and green supreme


----------



## SininStyle (Feb 15, 2014)

Pete Zahria said:


> How far south?
> Barrington has plenty.
> 
> Dan




Thanks Dan and everyone else. Got a weeks worth from McManus, nice guy. Just out of shipping range and the Pontiac can only hold so much lol. A&B lumber still out, has been out for months, used them for vermonts last year but useless this year. McManus has LGs which are $1 more then box stores a bag which is fine if they are closer to vermont quality on heat. 

Dan, same Dan as the creator of McManus website? Didnt put it together till I got home lol.


----------



## Cranky64 (Feb 15, 2014)

Just about everyone around here is out and my local TV store where I have already bought 3 tons of Hamers for $250 a ton Is rationing them at 10 a bag. This pisses me off since you lose the $50 ton discount.


----------



## bbfarm (Feb 15, 2014)

Our guy got a semi load in yesterday and was loading people up at 6:30 this morning.  We got a ton of rib mountains.  Price went up $5 a ton.  I'm sure he was out of them by 11:00am


----------



## Pete Zahria (Feb 15, 2014)

SininStyle said:


> Thanks Dan and everyone else. Got a weeks worth from McManus, nice guy. Just out of shipping range and the Pontiac can only hold so much lol. A&B lumber still out, has been out for months, used them for vermonts last year but useless this year. McManus has LGs which are $1 more then box stores a bag which is fine if they are closer to vermont quality on heat.
> 
> Dan, same Dan as the creator of McManus website? Didnt put it together till I got home lol.


----------



## Bioburner (Feb 16, 2014)

bbfarm said:


> Our guy got a semi load in yesterday and was loading people up at 6:30 this morning.  We got a ton of rib mountains.  Price went up $5 a ton.  I'm sure he was out of them by 11:00am


Wisconsin running out of pellets? Whats next, no chedder


----------



## Jack Morrissey (Feb 16, 2014)

mass_burner said:


> I'm on the south shore. does bjs or Costco carry pellets?


 south shore wood pellets in Holbrook, eastern ice in Brockton, lowes in Brockton and home depot in avon all had pellets.....


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 16, 2014)

Plenty of pellets at our local wallmart. $5 a bag.  They also have a full spring display out for weeks already. Is anyone REALLY buying gas grills and dragging them over giant piles of snow in order to wait a few more months to actually use them. It seems like they are TOO far ahead of the curve.


----------



## Bioburner (Feb 16, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Plenty of pellets at our local wallmart. $5 a bag.  They also have a full spring display out for weeks already. Is anyone REALLY buying gas grills and dragging them over giant piles of snow in order to wait a few more months to actually use them. It seems like they are TOO far ahead of the curve.


Lets see them try and get those propain tanks filled. Those tanks were already 3 times the going rate of bulk so 4gallons times 3 times $5 is $60. Maybe a comeback of wood fired grills? HD was rolling out the mowers and grills here in MN week after Christmas.


----------



## bondo (Feb 16, 2014)

Bioburner said:


> Wisconsin running out of pellets? Whats next, no chedder


Some things should not be joked about. A cheddar shortage would start riots here.


----------



## Bioburner (Feb 16, 2014)

bondo said:


> Some things should not be joked about. A cheddar shortage would start riots here.


They had said that there was a shortage of Velveeta, but is that really cheese?


----------



## mass_burner (Feb 16, 2014)

Bioburner said:


> Wisconsin running out of pellets? Whats next, no chedder


well, u already ran out if Superbowls. Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 16, 2014)

Bioburner said:


> Lets see them try and get those propain tanks filled. .


I just exchanged 2 tanks at weis markets,same price as always. $19 Still $5 a gallon. Local oil co fill em for $13 so a little better, but if your tanks are outdated you can only exchange em at a Rhino exchange ,they are everywhere around here. I use em for spot heat  in construction,not the gas grill which wont see any action for 4-5 months.


----------



## mass_burner (Feb 16, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Plenty of pellets at our local wallmart. $5 a bag.  They also have a full spring display out for weeks already. Is anyone REALLY buying gas grills and dragging them over giant piles of snow in order to wait a few more months to actually use them. It seems like they are TOO far ahead of the curve.


I saw big displays of grass seed and fertilizer. ground is frozen solid under 8" of snow.


----------



## Bioburner (Feb 16, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> I just exchanged 2 tanks at weis markets,same price as always. $19 Still $5 a gallon. Local oil co fill em for $13 so a little better, but if your tanks are outdated you can only exchange em at a Rhino exchange ,they are everywhere around here. I use em for spot heat  in construction,not the gas grill which wont see any action for 4-5 months.


I lucked out when someone was getting rid of some RV supplies and they had a bulk tank liquid tap with hose and tank adapter valve  to fill their camper and have been filling our portables for bulk price. And that's a lot as I have over a dozen tanks from 100 down to 5 #. Best $50 I spent that summer.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 16, 2014)

Bioburner said:


> I lucked out when someone was getting rid of some RV supplies and they had a bulk tank liquid tap with hose and tank adapter valve  to fill their camper and have been filling our portables for bulk price. And that's a lot as I have over a dozen tanks from 100 down to 5 #. Best $50 I spent that summer.


Not possible if you dont have large tank to tap from. Also does that adapter allow the air to escape to be displaced by the liquid Propane ?


----------



## Bridgeman (Feb 16, 2014)

The whole point of the pellet stove is to save money the planet and thumb your nose a the profiteers in the oil monopolies. Why wouldn't a pellet stove owner buy ahead of time? If your savvy enough to go with pellets and invest in the equipment why not get your pellets ahead? Is it a storage issue or do folks just don't have the money to drop 6 or 7 hundred on a seasons worth of fuel. That happens to be what a fill of oil is going for these parts.  I will consider it a true shortage if I can't get pellets in October.


----------



## Bioburner (Feb 16, 2014)

Have a 250 gallon tank. Empty tank will be filled by the 120 plus psi of bulk tank, while not filling completely because of some vapor can leave for awhile and in AM the smaller tank will heat up faster than the larger tank and purge out some of the vapor into bulk tank. Don't really care if get a total fill if 50 % savings or more. Most refillers will charge as much for a 5 or 10 pound tank as a so called 20 pounder. Been working great for 10 plus years. Must be carefull not to overfill as that is why law made smaller tanks get OPD valves.


----------



## mass_burner (Feb 16, 2014)

it also may be part panic. folks who did plan ahead hear rumors of a shortage, they buy more. this makes the folks who didn't buy all at once go out and buy more, etc ... I wonder how many bags will be sitting on folk's shelves unsed in May.


----------



## Bioburner (Feb 16, 2014)

Have a 250 gallon tank. Empty tank will be filled by the 120 plus psi of bulk tank, while not filling completely because of some vapor can leave for awhile and in AM the smaller tank will heat up faster than the larger tank and purge out some of the vapor into bulk tank. Don't really care if get a total fill if 50 % savings or more. Most refillers will charge as much for a 5 or 10 pound tank as a so called 20 pounder. Been working great for 10 plus years. Must be carefull not to overfill as that is why law made smaller tanks get OPD valves.


Bridgeman said:


> The whole point of the pellet stove is to save money the planet and thumb your nose a the profiteers in the oil monopolies. Why wouldn't a pellet stove owner buy ahead of time? If your savvy enough to go with pellets and invest in the equipment why not get your pellets ahead? Is it a storage issue or do folks just don't have the money to drop 6 or 7 hundred on a seasons worth of fuel. That happens to be what a fill of oil is going for these parts.  I will consider it a true shortage if I can't get pellets in October.


Most propain tanks in our area are 500 gallon. At 4 to $5per gallon, that's 25 Franklins. Ben was the one who stated "a penny saved is a penny earned". Not hard to see the savings of buying a pellet stove and five tons of pellets that are $200 a ton.


----------



## mithesaint (Feb 16, 2014)

mass_burner said:


> it also may be part panic. folks who did plan ahead hear rumors of a shortage, they buy more. this makes the folks who didn't buy all at once go out and buy more, etc ... I wonder how many bags will be sitting on folk's shelves unsed in May.



My local Lowes is out right now.  Bur, I'll have plenty left over by the end of the season.  Box stores are my only option here, so I make sure I'm sitting on a pretty healthy stash at all times.  Probably have close to 3.5 tons sitting in the shed yet.  Should have 2 tons left at the end of the season.  The nearest stove shop is 40 miles away, and I have no idea if they sell pellets.  I stock up because I never know what pellet is coming on the next truck load.  This year it's been primarily Somersets and AWF.  I'll burn either of those all day long.  In the past I've seen magic spark, pro pellets, and greenways show up.  On the other hand, sometimes the truck is bringing North Americans, Green Supremes, and Freedom fuel.  Gotta plan ahead.


----------



## Rockbase (Feb 16, 2014)

Harvey Schneider said:


> Those aren't pellets those are Infernos. I made the mistake of burning them my first year. I suppose if I couldn't get anything else I might burn them, but only as a last resort.



Home depot here, selling at under $5.00 a bag, and when we buy at the local store that sold us our stove, we get 4.22 per bag but thats a 50 bag price. Just fyi, we burned almost 5 tons so far this winter.


----------



## oliveone (Feb 16, 2014)

Upstate NY here below Albany NY all Big Box stores are out of pellets most say they may not get any more in this year. Like fire wood I let my pellets sit 1 year so they are good and dry LOL


----------



## bondo (Feb 16, 2014)

Lots of pellets here. I went to Menards to pick some up and they had about 30 pallets there. Little hardware stores, feed mills, grocery stores, gas stations, etc.... all carry them. Well not all but quite a few do.


----------



## Bioburner (Feb 16, 2014)

Don't rub it in, they might send you some blue cheese.


----------



## rich2500 (Feb 17, 2014)

In my neck of the woods pellet supply is not consistent,thanks to friends I know that work at lowes I got my stash last week,but since then I have seen pellets at TSC last saturday and homedepot this Saturday,I guess it's matter of being at the right place at the right time.


----------



## hooter04 (Feb 17, 2014)

Got a ton delivered from my supplier on Feb 2.It was newp with a manufacture date of 1/7/14 so they are still producing at newp.


----------



## mrjoshuanyc (Feb 21, 2014)

Went to the local stove dealer today, picked up 5 bags! Thats all they would give out at 6 bucks a bag(energex). Of course after I paid for them I found out home depot had a few pallets. Got an additional 15 bags from them for about 60 bucks. I swear I feel like a crack head running around after these things. Next year I need to figure out a way to keep 5 tons reay to burn. Burned 4 tons already so i think 5 would be perfect. Glad I bought a harmon, sparky burns anything I put in it.


----------



## slls (Feb 22, 2014)

Bangor Walmart had 24 ton MWP delivered Thursday, Sat morning less than 1 ton left. $4.18 a bag, there not sure when more will come.


----------



## DIrtyJersey (Feb 22, 2014)

TSC supply in my area was out as well. Heard a woman asking the sales clerk. She said there were people in and out all day asking for them.


----------



## Bonzoso (Feb 22, 2014)

Here in SE PA we've been seeing shortages since Januaray.  Lots of us got caught by an unusually cold winter.  The 3 big box stores are a real problem.  They sell you a pellet stove and tell you that they carry pellets.  So you buy one, and come January when you need more pellets, they stop carrying them.  They'ed rather carry lawn mowers, weed and feed, and every other product that you're not going to need for 3 or 4 months.  These stores don't care about their customers.  I don't have the room to store more than 2 tons of pellets, so in a cold winter I get caught.  I would buy from my local stove dealership if they didn't want such a premium for their acknowledged better product, but $350 a ton is rediculous.  The only Kudos I give to Tractor supply, even if their pellets are inferior.  They are the only store that consistently tries to keep supplied during the whole heating season.  If I had a choice I'd never set foot again in the blue store, the orange store, or wally world!


----------



## Arti (Feb 22, 2014)

Local Menards Lee Energy at 3.99 bag and Farm store have pellets, Indek at the farm store for 4.49 bag. Lots of Indeks at the farm store.


----------



## moey (Feb 22, 2014)

Bonzoso said:


> Here in SE PA we've been seeing shortages since Januaray.  Lots of us got caught by an unusually cold winter.  The 3 big box stores are a real problem.  They sell you a pellet stove and tell you that they carry pellets.  So you buy one, and come January when you need more pellets, they stop carrying them.  They'ed rather carry lawn mowers, weed and feed, and every other product that you're not going to need for 3 or 4 months.  These stores don't care about their customers.  I don't have the room to store more than 2 tons of pellets, so in a cold winter I get caught.  I would buy from my local stove dealership if they didn't want such a premium for their acknowledged better product, but $350 a ton is rediculous.  The only Kudos I give to Tractor supply, even if their pellets are inferior.  They are the only store that consistently tries to keep supplied during the whole heating season.  If I had a choice I'd never set foot again in the blue store, the orange store, or wally world!



Whats under your bed? I have a hard time believing most people can not squeeze the pellets they need somewhere. If you can fit two tons just stack them higher. Being able to afford them now that is another issue. 

Pellets are low profit plain and simple. There is no billionaire pellet tycoon.


----------



## Harman p-68a (Feb 22, 2014)

We get our pellets from a local lumber company they deliver and we can get softwood pellets and I get 5-6:ton .l bought 6 this y3ar and had close to a ton of timber heats left so my breezeway was like walking thru a tunnel but it has been nice not trying to scramble to get them or anything like that. I guess im lucky I have the ability to store them so conveniently!  We have two stove dealers and one has there own plant that produces pellets so they always have pellets on hand!!


----------



## GeHmTS (Feb 22, 2014)

I still have 1/2 ton of barefoot left, so at least I'll get through the 2nd week of March.  I'll buy my next ton soon!


----------



## bas157 (Feb 22, 2014)

Bonzoso said:


> Here in SE PA we've been seeing shortages since Januaray.  ...............I would buy from my local stove dealership if they didn't want such a premium for their acknowledged better product, but $350 a ton is rediculous.  a choice I'd never set foot again in the blue store, the orange store, or wally world!


Bonzoso, What town do you live near? I've not come across any dealers selling for that much per ton, might be able to give you some others sources if depending on where you live.


----------



## Danny9909 (Feb 23, 2014)

How are the Barefoot pellets working for you?


----------



## Danny9909 (Feb 23, 2014)

GeHmTS said:


> I still have 1/2 ton of barefoot left, so at least I'll get through the 2nd week of March.  I'll buy my next ton soon!


How are the Barefoots working for you?


----------



## GeHmTS (Feb 23, 2014)

They're efficient and provide a good amount of heat.  I'll definitely be throwing some of them in the stove tomorrow.  Today, I'm burning green supreme since it's warmer.


----------



## mjggjm12 (Feb 23, 2014)

Does any one in southern nh have pellets? All the big chains are out and called a couple of stove shops who are also out.


----------



## hossthehermit (Feb 23, 2014)

rich2500 said:


> ,thanks to friends I know that work at lowes I got my stash last week, right place at the right time.



Some would call that "insider trading"


----------



## rich2500 (Feb 23, 2014)

hossthehermit said:


> Some would call that "insider trading"


----------



## SininStyle (Mar 2, 2014)

Pete Zahria said:


>



Dan Henry's phone has been of the hook for days, is he out?


----------

